# 95 altima axle ?'s



## white_chocolate (Oct 14, 2004)

just wondering what the difference is between a abs axle and a non abs axle..I think i read before that the difference was the abs did not have the snap ring or groove cut in it and the non abs did...Hopefully someone can elaborate on it and let me know..Another ? is would a abs axle work on a non abs altima?Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The abs axle will have the reluctance gear installed on it that is read by the wheel speed sensor to determine wheel speed; a non-abs axle will not have the reluctance gear. An abs axle will work in a non-abs car.


----------

